# Any expats in the General Trias / Cavite Province area?



## GC29576 (Mar 14, 2015)

New member, first post. Love this forum and all of the very valuable information that can be found here.......KUDOS to all.

Been to the Philippines 3 trips this past year to spend time and travel with my girlfriend, now fiance. I really like it there and enjoy seeing all the sights and sounds. First trip was just to Manila then to General Trias where she owns her own home. Second trip was to Escalante City where the majority of her family live then back to General Trias again. This last trip over Valentines Weekend was to Boracay then back to General Trias for a few days. In all the travel through the Cavite Province and General Trias areas I see very few expats if any sometimes. I kind of feel the the middle of an Oreo Cookie. I still like it there though, for the most part the people are very friendly even with the "nose bleed" situations from time to time. So the question is: What's it like for an expat to live in this area?

The long K1 visa process has been started and "tentatively" the plan is to have her move to the states. obviously get married, then move back to the Philippines once I retire and she has dual citizenship. I'm in my late 50's so we have at least 4 years for that to happen. Her house, she is keeping so it's kind of a no brainer to live there until we can at least sort things out once we move back. I have only seen General Trias / Cavite Province this past year. Is it likely that more expats will be moving to this area? For me it's a good area. Close to Manila but the cost of living is much cheaper. It does have traffic but not near as bad as Manila / Makati area. It seems like one of the big complaints with a lot of expats is internet service, she has PLDT and works great for video chat. I'm not sure how it would be to try and stream a movie but it works fine for what i would use it for.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Although my wife was born in General Trias I've only been there the once many years ago, I remember there was a Dunkin Donunt kiosk in the square by the municipal building. It had the biggest cockroaches I've ever seen running around on the ceiling. General Trias is mentioned occasionally so I'm sure there must be some expats around the area.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I have lived in the area since 2010. There are quite a few expats in the area. The Manggahan area has two new hospitals and banking, shopping and eating establishments. Being about a half hour from Tagaytay has its benefits. There are two Country clubs in the Manggahan area. Eagleridge has four championship courses on the property and next door is Sherwood Hills.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've lived here in the General Trias area with my wife for a little over 6 years.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I have a Filipino friend who says that I too should look into the General Trias area. He is from Silang so he might be biased.

He knows that I would need to regularly access the VA Doctors in Manila. He says that I should be able to use the Metrostar ferry from Cavite City. Is that feasible or would it be useful to any expats to access the embassy instead of dealing with the traffic?

It might be another means of getting downtown without having to sit in traffic if you do settle in Trias.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I live in Las Pinas so I do not live more than 1 hour from General Trias. Welcome to the Philippines.



(QUOTE=GC29576;6667834]New member, first post. Love this forum and all of the very valuable information that can be found here.......KUDOS to all.

Been to the Philippines 3 trips this past year to spend time and travel with my girlfriend, now fiance. I really like it there and enjoy seeing all the sights and sounds. First trip was just to Manila then to General Trias where she owns her own home. Second trip was to Escalante City where the majority of her family live then back to General Trias again. This last trip over Valentines Weekend was to Boracay then back to General Trias for a few days. In all the travel through the Cavite Province and General Trias areas I see very few expats if any sometimes. I kind of feel the the middle of an Oreo Cookie. I still like it there though, for the most part the people are very friendly even with the "nose bleed" situations from time to time. So the question is: What's it like for an expat to live in this area?

The long K1 visa process has been started and "tentatively" the plan is to have her move to the states. obviously get married, then move back to the Philippines once I retire and she has dual citizenship. I'm in my late 50's so we have at least 4 years for that to happen. Her house, she is keeping so it's kind of a no brainer to live there until we can at least sort things out once we move back. I have only seen General Trias / Cavite Province this past year. Is it likely that more expats will be moving to this area? For me it's a good area. Close to Manila but the cost of living is much cheaper. It does have traffic but not near as bad as Manila / Makati area. It seems like one of the big complaints with a lot of expats is internet service, she has PLDT and works great for video chat. I'm not sure how it would be to try and stream a movie but it works fine for what i would use it for.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Travel to Manila*



UltraFJ40 said:


> I have a Filipino friend who says that I too should look into the General Trias area. He is from Silang so he might be biased.
> 
> He knows that I would need to regularly access the VA Doctors in Manila. He says that I should be able to use the Metrostar ferry from Cavite City. Is that feasible or would it be useful to any expats to access the embassy instead of dealing with the traffic?
> 
> It might be another means of getting downtown without having to sit in traffic if you do settle in Trias.


In General Trias, at the bus stop in Tajero, you can catch the bus that will take you to Manila, about 1 1/2 hours riding distance. From the bus terminal in Manila, you can get a taxi to take you where you need to go. Also, you have the option to get a van that can and will take you to Baclaran, and from there you can get a taxi to take you to your final destination. Cost of the bus or van is reasonable.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Jim, hopefully it will be useful to others considering the area.


----------

